# Transmission, override Flashing OFF HELP PLEASE HELP



## Ovi_Ciortan

HEllo to everyone, 


I have an Ford F 350 SuperDuty, Diesel 7.3, 2001. A couple of hours ago while i was plowing a commercial parking lot the override was flashing.OFF ..OFF..now it will not turn on or go away no matter what i do.

In addition to the OD flashing OFF all the time, when im in Drive, i only get to 25-30 miles per hour. It should switch in Third Gear right? But it does not. 

This is my first year in Plowing business and i have no ideea what to do. I talked with the previous owner of the truck. He said he has no ideea of what who and why!!!!

I need to know if you guys have an ideea of what it might be?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## FordFisherman

How many miles on the tranny? When was it serviced last? Sounds like you could have overheated it.


----------



## FordFisherman

Possible solenoid pack also. Can you pull any codes?


----------



## White Gardens

Ya, you've got something going on. Hopefully nothing severe.

You'll need to take it somewhere and have them hook a diagnostic up to it and pull the codes.


----------



## Too Stroked

On Ford trucks, the OD light flashing is basically the "You're Screwed" light. It's the truck's little way of saying it needs some attention. What's the exact problem? You'll have to pull the codes to see for sure.


----------



## Ovi_Ciortan

Thanks for your reply.

I was plowing a 3.5 acres parking lot. After almost 3 hours of plowing, i was almost done. I had one more push and i wanted to go backwards....and it would not. I thought i was stuck or something but i was not. Put it in DRIVE..nothing it would not move an inch. Turn off the engine had a smoke for 5 minutes, turned it ON and it worked. When i got to the highway ..i was doing 20-30 miles per hours...and i noticed that i wouldnt shift( i was in Drive). than the overdrive started flashing OFF. from what i know either is on or OFF. it shouldnt flash. So i pulled over to see whats wrong. I couldnt figure out what was wrong. I waited around 10 min, called all my friends in plowing bussiness...nobody had a clue!!!

After dozens of ph calls, i decided to go home. on my way home the overdrive OFF stopped from flasing. I pushed the button and it turned off. No overdriving problem. I was really happy. I get back on the highway, put it in DRive, doing 50-60 miles pe hour, it was shifting perfectly and after 2-3 miles....AGAIN overdrive OFF..OFF....OFF flashing again. From 2 RPM it went to 3.5 rpm....instantly.

I dont think its the tranny so far. It has to be something electrical, some fuses/modules/ Some of my friends said it might be the selenoid other say its the tranny without any doubt. I dont know what it is and i need help.

If you guys know anything let me know, 

Thank you

Regards,

Ovi, Cleveland-Ohio
(216)-255 7212. 

i will be up all night


----------



## Ovi_Ciortan

i dont have any check engine on or anything like that, i went to Autozone to see if i could get some codes but nothing. NO CODES


----------



## Ovi_Ciortan

FordFisherman;1141432 said:


> How many miles on the tranny? When was it serviced last? Sounds like you could have overheated it.


It has 155k.i was serviced two days ago.But if i overheated it, than why do i get the OVERDRIVE flashing OFF?!


----------



## Ovi_Ciortan

FordFisherman;1141437 said:


> Possible solenoid pack also. Can you pull any codes?


NO Codes so far


----------



## Welderguy24

The flashing od light is the "check engine light" for the tranny and the tranny computer. The reason you could only go 30 mph or so is because the tranny went into "limp" mode to protect itself. You need to get the truck scanned by a real scanner at a shop or tranny shop, not auto zone. The codes will be in the tranny computer not the ECM


----------



## ERWbuilders

Check that wire harness it has a tendancy to rub through on the front driveshaft. check your fluid and get an aftermarket trans cooler asap the stock ones are junk. if you have the e4od like me well...its junk and once you go ahead and screw it up its time for a rebuild. baby that thing and stay out of the throtle and no passing gear. An easy diagnostics for yourself would be to do the torque converter lock mod which you can find on powerstroke.orgasm when your cruisin lock the torque converter and if it shifts firm and the rpm jump goes away your torque converter is shot. Its typical in these transmissions especially with the stock trans cooler. a transcooler is KEY on these trucks especially when plowing


----------



## Ovi_Ciortan

ERWbuilders;1141816 said:


> Check that wire harness it has a tendancy to rub through on the front driveshaft. check your fluid and get an aftermarket trans cooler asap the stock ones are junk. if you have the e4od like me well...its junk and once you go ahead and screw it up its time for a rebuild. baby that thing and stay out of the throtle and no passing gear. An easy diagnostics for yourself would be to do the torque converter lock mod which you can find on powerstroke.orgasm when your cruisin lock the torque converter and if it shifts firm and the rpm jump goes away your torque converter is shot. Its typical in these transmissions especially with the stock trans cooler. a transcooler is KEY on these trucks especially when plowing


That was nice of you to share. thank you so much. i will do that


----------



## A&MLANDSCAPING

it a neutral safety switch on the side of the tranny just put ont one one of my trucks doing the same thing


----------



## Ovi_Ciortan

Now it shifts. Last night i decided to start the truck and see whats going to happen. 

It shifts normal, but after two hours of plowing the overdrive started to flash. Although its flashing OFF all the time it does shifts in third forth and so on. ..

i am going to trany shop and see what they say. the guys from autozone they can not pull any codes. They dont have the scanner for that, only if you have the check engine on.

I will let you know on this one. Maybe it will help others in the future!!!!


----------



## snowman91

ur probably heating up one of the pins or selonid or ur wiring harness from the shifter has a broken wire. fords have had the problem with breaking wires for a while until the finally decided to extend the harness 3''


----------



## Jto89

i had the same problem with my 03 i would be plowing and the overdrive light would come on and go off and wouldn't shift past second gear. brought it to my mechanic and checked everything and couldn't seem to find a problem. i ended up having the tranny flushed and had the fluid changed and it seemed to be fine after that.


----------



## Too Stroked

Ovi_Ciortan;1142155 said:


> Now it shifts. Last night i decided to start the truck and see whats going to happen.
> 
> It shifts normal, but after two hours of plowing the overdrive started to flash. Although its flashing OFF all the time it does shifts in third forth and so on. ..
> 
> i am going to trany shop and see what they say. the guys from autozone they can not pull any codes. They dont have the scanner for that, only if you have the check engine on.
> 
> I will let you know on this one. Maybe it will help others in the future!!!!


At a minimum, you should probably get the fluid changed / flushed. A good transmission shop is worth a bundle here and a bit of preventative maintenance can go a long way.


----------



## ERWbuilders

Just remember Ford doesnt recomend changing the filter in this trans. At all costs try not to drop the pan. Just change the fluid and get a bigger cooler.


----------



## PAGE2004

Exact same symptoms happened to me in my 97 F350 a few years ago.

Indeed - the flashing of the overdrive light means the trans is in limp mode which is a signal to have it looked at ASAP.

I believe, in my case it was a failed SPEED SENSOR . $125 fix at a local AAMCO transmission shop.

I was amazed that not only was it a relatively inexpensive fix , but also that I wasnt taken to cleaners by a nationwide chain transmission shop !! 

- Good Luck and let us all know what your outcome is on this issue.


----------



## aksobe

*flashing od light*

I just had this happen to me after I installed the boss plow wiring harness. For the boss selenoid I used the ground on the front bumper. It already had a green ground wire going to it. Turns out I did not tighten the wire enough and that wire was the speed sensor/transmission ground. Check this ground wire or ANY other loose connections to the tranny. Flashing OD does mean limp mode, yes. Perhaps the wire harness is loose to the PCM?


----------



## STIHL GUY

this happened on my ranger and it was the torque converter and we ended up having to rebuild the tranny. it only had 75,000 miles and never plowed


----------



## Ovi_Ciortan

i end up gertting the tranny rebuild due to T.Converter problems. $1800..got it done in ONE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!.


Before i start plowing again, what other things should i check/do/make sure?!

I rather spend another $500 now than 2-3k later.

Thank you guys for all the help.


----------



## aksobe

Get an inline tranny filter. They sell aluminum transmission pans with cooling fins that (supposedly) help the tranny cooler do a better job.

Changing the tranny fluid often is key. Between 15,000 and 25,000 miles depending on how hard you use it. Some people add a drain plug to the bottom of the pan.

Change the screen and inline filter every other time you do a fluid flush.

These trannies will go 250-350 thousand miles of HARD use without rebuild *IF* you take good care of them.


----------



## damian

step 1 get ecm scanned by a real mechanic who can diag the unit correctly,asking your buddies or any other uninformed folks will only get you chasing your tail and spending more than you need.the fact that you lost forward and reverse at one point is alarming,no movement is not a limp mode for the e4od or the 4r100.the flashing od light means the ecm knows somethings up.if you do end up needing an overhaul ask the local beer bottle on the bench trany shop guys what the warranty is i bet its 12mo 12000 mi or worse,jasper units are 3year 100000mi and ive had great luck with them, a bit pricey but better than spending 1900 twice.


----------

